# Cool Bodyweight exercise only website.



## Soldier (Jul 7, 2006)

If you are into bodyweight, this place has many of them. 
I like bodyweight, so I found few interesting variations here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2006)

Cool, Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2006)

Interesting, Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2006)

While on the topic of Bodyweight exercise I just found this.

The Handstand
http://www.beastskills.com/Handstand.htm


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks alright.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I love BW exercises (just ask my TKD classmates!!). I am always looking for new variations to throw into our workout.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 13, 2006)

I do all bodyweight, no weights. I like the site, thanks.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 13, 2006)

I am trying to locate the name of the book, but Dolf Lungrun (sp) had put a good book out on bodyweight excercising.  Someone borrowed (stole) my copy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I love body weight exercises in conjunction with
weight lifting.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 13, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I am trying to locate the name of the book, but Dolf Lungrun (sp) had put a good book out on bodyweight excercising.  Someone borrowed (stole) my copy.


Wait...as in "Ivan Drago"?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool thanks!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 13, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Wait...as in "Ivan Drago"?


 
Yeah, back in the day he was really into martial arys and fitness.  Still cracks me up to this day to see him stand toe to toe with Stallone.


----------

